# TORONTO | Stanley Condos | 125m | 37 fl | T/O



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Steveve, UT 








[/URL]


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/thread...ute-communities-core-architects.18653/page-18


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

@Benito


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Sunday:

Stanley Condominiums by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

411 Church by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

16/02/19










pic by drum118 at UT

https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ute-communities-core-architects.18653/page-25


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ute-communities-core-architects.18653/page-28


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I've ridden my bike past this so many times on my way to the Maple Leaf Garden's Loblaws, and never really paid that much attention to it. Coming together nicely!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

They're both terrific.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Saturday:

Stanley Condominiums by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Saturday:

Maple Leaf Gardens by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Maple Leaf Gardens by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Maple Leaf Gardens by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Stanley by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Stanley by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Jarvis and Carlton by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------

